# How long can cukes hold before pickling?



## Millroad (Oct 15, 2010)

I only have about 4 pickling cuke plants. How long can I store the cukes in the fridge while I am collecting a batch large enough for pickling? TIA. . .


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

You should pickle them as soon as they are picked for crisp pickles. Can you make up the brine and process a few jars at a time. Then store the left over brine in the fridge for the next batch ? I often do this.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Depends. I make chopped sweet pickles and can hold pickles for 3 or 4 days for those as opposed to making whole pickles, which are best done right away.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

They are a pick now do now veggie. I have to remind hubby of this all the time!


----------



## Millroad (Oct 15, 2010)

Good to know. I need to put in more cuke plants next year. Thanks!


----------



## Brady (Jun 23, 2011)

I have pickled cucs 3-4 days after picking with worthwhile results. You do not want to let them dehydrate while they are being stored. I put them in the sink in an ice water bath for about an hour before canning and they firm up very well. As stated above this may not be ideal but I was wappy with the results.


----------



## mtnviewfarms (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it depends on how well the veg holding drawers of your fridge function. In my previous fridge I had to process everything within the first day or two of picking and putting in the 'drawer'. The fridge I've had for the last 10 years is better and I can keep pickling cukes ( rinsed in cold water right after picking then laid out to completely dry then put in one of those special veggie keeping bags prior to putting in the fridge drawer ). I've kept my pickling cukes for up to 10 days in this way prior to pickling a batch and they make crispy pickles every time w/o using alum to crisp them.


----------

